# SAVED (TEMP RESCUE)! Columbia, SC - Rocky, M 1yr,



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This approximate one year old male GSD named Rocky has been abandoned at a home in Columbia, SC where his owner was evicted. He has an injury to his right front paw (reported nail in paw but no nail or puncture wound found) and while he will bear weight on it occasionally we have no idea how serious this injury could be. He needs immediate vet attention and commitment to rescue. Please contact Lisa McVety at [email protected] or Sinclair Pluss at [email protected] if you can assist.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

WOW! those eyes say it all. Just beautiful.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

bumping you to the top!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

poor soul, is there a link to the shelter?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Bumping up this guy, heartbreaking to be left in their home with no one to care for them.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

This guy is safe with me - taking him to vet on Wed. morning for check of leg. Momma and her pups here too. They will go to permanant foster on Wed.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Wonerul! hankk you!!!!!


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Actually there is a slight correction here. They are not going to permanent foster on Wednesday but rather going to yet another temporary foster home with a NSR volunteer until they get a rescue committment. These dogs still need a committment from a rescue group. They were in danger at this abandoned home and had to be moved so we have arranged this very temporary holding facility.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

How is he faring with that injured paw. Does he have difficulty getting around? 
He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Wow...he sure is handsome! Praying that injury is not serious!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

He is at the vets today...will update when we know something. We have a rescue that has commited to him, no matter the injury so he will be safe!!

Still need help on Mom and pups.....


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

OMG..he is beautiful! How is his paw?!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Avamom can tell you much better than I can about the results of xrays. 

I use this vet and took one of my dogs in for annual check this morning. He commented on what an easy dog Rocky was to examine.

Rock was a pleasure to have at my house along with Maxine his Mom and moms 5 new pups. 

Mr. Rock and Maxine are just a love bug dogs. and both are very smart dogs. I am happy to have had the opportunity to assist Noble Shephed with getting them to safety.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

he is a handsome fellow. What was found to be wrong with the paw?


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Columbia, SC / Rocky / 1 yr old Male abandoned!*

Sorry for the delay in updating...this week and weekend was quite busy with moving Rocky, Maxine and pups into safety, getting them vetted and then transporting the whole family up to Charlotte to drop Rocky at his rescue and get the rest of the family to another NSR volunteer who was transporting to Virginia GSD rescue.

Rocky is doing great, he is such a sweet, sweet boy. His injury turned out to be an older leg fracture that had not been treated but healed relatively well on its own. We were able to find out through the vet that Rocky was only about 8-9 mths old due to having records of bringing in Maxine (mom) to the vets with her 4 wk old pups for deworming (one of which would have been Rocky)...too bad he never brought anyone else back in for shots or for his broken leg. 

We think he may have separately injuried his foot/paw and that was why he was dragging it and knuckling under because he didn't do it at the vets so he wasn't sure there is any nerve damage without being able to see it. By the time we took him Saturday to his new foster mom, he was not limping nearly as bad, so we are very excited about the possibility that the worser limping we saw was due to a separate injury that his healing (maybe the report of a nail injury was accurate??)....either way he already has an appt with an ortho vet, the foster mom runs Lake Norman Animal Rescue out of Mooresville, NC and she is a recent foster failure of their past ortho case, who after months of rehabilition therapy, hydro therapy, etc he finally had to lose his leg and is now the fastest dog at her house even without one leg, LOL....so Rocky is in good hands!!!!


----------

